# Something new for my 1ft cube



## Dantrasy (16 Apr 2015)

My 1ft cube has been sitting empty for some time now. 

Talking to friend on the weekend, we came up with a figure '8' idea. 

So basically, a large circle back-right and small circle front left. The aim is to place a container full of soil inside the circles. the circles will feature rotalas and maybe some ar mini, dhg. The floor of the scape will be a few mm of off-white sand. 

Here's the first play


----------



## alto (16 Apr 2015)

Another extraordinary rock scape


----------



## luckyjim (16 Apr 2015)

Looks promising.

Do you buy your stones asnsmall mixed pieces or break them up yourself?


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (17 Apr 2015)

Your hard(scape) work makes me envy about all those nice rocks you use. Need to find some dragon stone for my next layout. 
Keep going!


----------



## Dantrasy (18 Apr 2015)

Thanks everyone!

I got a bag of rock fragments, so i didn't have to break up larger rocks.

The rocks are still on the floor. I still need to empty the tank of soil and water.

I'll post pics of new layouts as they happen.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (18 Apr 2015)

Hi Dantrasy, Love the rock work so far  Looking forward to following this little Scape


----------



## Dantrasy (21 Apr 2015)

Been a bit distracted, but i have managed to get the tank cleaned. And I have the plants I need. Just need a scape now


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (21 Apr 2015)

nice stand


----------



## Dantrasy (22 Apr 2015)

Just for fun...


----------



## luckyjim (22 Apr 2015)

The stone meister strikes again!

Love your style, very original and creative


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (22 Apr 2015)

hahaha, very nice try! but i'm sure you can do something yours very unique


----------



## Rahms (22 Apr 2015)

could call it dragons mouth, it looks like you're assembling a giant set of dentures!


----------



## Dantrasy (25 Apr 2015)

Might abandon the figure 8 idea (the foreground circle was never going to work) and go with something like this. Never used gold vine before, but it seems to go well with ohko rock.


----------



## luckyjim (25 Apr 2015)

Looks awesome. Still planning the same plants?


----------



## Dantrasy (25 Apr 2015)

Plants will be the ones in the pic above, growing in the tubs. 

I'm thinking... a dome of sp Green, some ar mini, stauro .... others.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 Apr 2015)

Hi Dantrasy, Looking forward to seeing this one come together now 

One Q where did you get that superb stand and lamp its so so cool


----------



## Dantrasy (26 Apr 2015)

Thanks Greenfinger2!

I picked up the 1ft Cade tank locally. I'm in Perth, Western Australia. Like most things, they are from China. It was imported by Aquascape Design. The tank, stand and light all come together as a package. The light is 2x 24w PL, so you can grow anything.


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Apr 2015)

More twigs!



Public holiday today, so might crack on with the new scape later on.


----------



## luckyjim (27 Apr 2015)

Looking really good.

It looks like "gold vine" is the Aussie name for for what is called redmoor wood in the UK. You said you haven't used it before; if you aren't already aware, this stuff floats like crazy when dry. For this arrangement, you will probably either need to break the superglue, or give all of the wood a serious 3 hour or more boil (or soak them for several weeks).


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Apr 2015)

You're right lickyjim, they float like cork! So I've done the scape without the gold vine for now. I bundle them to a rock and soak in a bucket for a few weeks.  

The tank is very cloudy atm, I'll post a pic once it settles. It's all short stems, so lots of growing in is required for decent height/shape.


----------



## banthaman.jm (27 Apr 2015)

Hi Dantrasy,
I really like your arrangement of rocks and wood and the plants will work very well with this scape, can't wait to see it all done.... fantastic 
Jim


----------



## Dantrasy (27 Apr 2015)

Here's how it turned out. I'm going for domes (again) and colour.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (27 Apr 2015)

Blue ocean.


----------



## Dantrasy (11 May 2015)

Blue Ocean works, thanks Alex! 

I keep trimming and replanting the tips, so the height still has a long way to go. 

Just ignore the dw, I'm still thinking it through.


----------



## Dantrasy (15 May 2015)

ok, made a wall on the left and added more soil behind it. This was a simple scape, now it's getting a bit more tricky. 

This meant I could raise the HM, Limnophila Repens, R Wallichi and L Senagalensis.  

Next update will hopefully be of a nice green dome with red stripes. 

I'll probably replace the HM with Stauro down the track. And the R Wallichi and L Senagalensis shouldn't be next to each other. And i'll probably end up putting all the colorata at the back, as it grows faster than sp. green.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (15 May 2015)

Like the top view!

Why you said that "This was a simple scape, now it's getting a bit more tricky." Not quite understand this (I blame my bad English) or maybe some implication of your real aquascape.


----------



## Dantrasy (16 May 2015)

@alex, well the scape was simple before, with just 10 or so rocks in a line. Since adding the rocks on the right it's more complex and time consuming (tricky). Also, in the beginning I planted without much thought of location/bunching, but now I'm going for rows and i'll split up the reds soon too.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (16 May 2015)

I presume now it's going to be more complex and more beautiful.


----------



## banthaman.jm (16 May 2015)

Lovely tank D, evolving nicely...

Jim


----------



## karla (16 May 2015)

The blue background really is a nice change. I would never had thought of that. Very nice.


----------



## Dantrasy (21 May 2015)

Shifting things around to give it more structure. Here's a phone pic


----------



## Mot (22 May 2015)

Like the colors you have in there.


----------



## Dantrasy (24 May 2015)

New rock. Now just have to wait until every grows up, then shaping time


----------



## Noman (31 May 2015)

This is stunning! Though I must say the L.sengalensis is kinda ruining the whole look for me.


----------



## Dantrasy (19 Jun 2015)

Stuck with the L. Sengalensis for now. It might not 'fit', but it's such a nice looking plant. 

Here's a new pic:


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (19 Jun 2015)

very beautiful! like your background too. very pleasing colour.


----------



## Dantrasy (19 Jun 2015)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (20 Jun 2015)

Hi Dantrasy, Wonderful little scape Congratulations


----------



## Mot (20 Jun 2015)

Another successful aquascape.  Very hard tank dimensions to work with making it even more impressive.  You have a good eye for mixing color as well.


----------



## banthaman.jm (21 Jun 2015)

Excellent D, just like it more each time I see it.
Jim


----------



## e.santoso (24 Jun 2015)

I love your rock scape.. I will be following you around for my next rescape.. Why didn't I think to use small stones.. Instead always boxed in with iwagumi kindda concept 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrishi007 (29 Jun 2016)

Love it


----------



## BBogdan (1 Jul 2016)

Very nice tank !!!


----------



## Richard H (1 Jul 2016)

Really like the layout and colours in this scale.


----------



## Dantrasy (2 Jul 2016)

Thanks for the comments!

This scape is a pretty old one, in April this year this tank was rescaped. It now looks like this...


----------



## AquamaniacUK (24 Jul 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> This scape is a pretty old one, in April this year this tank was rescaped. It now looks like this...


Did you bank the substrate high at the back and between the rocks to put the plants or did you just attacched them between the cracks and crevices?
Looks really natural.


----------



## xandro007 (24 Jul 2016)

Dantrasy said:


> Thanks for the comments!
> 
> This scape is a pretty old one, in April this year this tank was rescaped. It now looks like this...


What so you dose in this tank


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (25 Jul 2016)

@AquamaniacUK, for the most part the scape is free standing. There are rocks and tiles under the mounds and soil on top. The challenge is to make the rock base soil tight. 

@xandro007, 1 pump of flourish and a drop of ECA, and 1 pump each of KNO3, P, K and a drop of green gain (on alternate days). Weekly 50% wc.


----------



## Dantrasy (3 Sep 2016)

Close to done...


----------



## CooKieS (3 Sep 2016)

Master of ohko stone!


----------



## Madhav (3 Sep 2016)

It doesnt look like a tank, just resemble the nature. Love it more than your first scape. Im jealous of the rock collection you have...

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Madhav (3 Sep 2016)

How are managing with shrimp reproduction?

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dantrasy (4 Sep 2016)

Thanks cookies and Madhav!

@Madhav, I've had the crs in for about 2 months. Last week I noticed the first lot of shrimpletes (three of them).


----------



## Dantrasy (7 Nov 2016)

Changed it up a bit. Raised the back and added more small rocks. Now to get the chili's to swim nice for a pic


----------

